# Preaching woes



## D. Paul (Jul 12, 2005)

With preaching being an act of Spiritual Worship, is it proper to consider that the majority of ministers and pastors ought not be in the pulpit due to a lack of training? I'm certain we've all heard bad sermons, but it seems to me that the level of training in the Puritan age far surpasses that of today. I've even know of some who eschew formalized training as merely "the ideas of men" and who instead look for "revelation" on their own. This surely _sounds_ pious! I cannot simply say "training" equals solid orthodoxy, of course, but I think I can say the truly good preachers are few and far between _especially_ in light of the Reformers and Puritans. Calvinistic preaching just has a depth to it that is lacking elsewhere. Am I far off base in your opinions here?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 12, 2005)

I thought mrs. benny hinn did a good job..no jk.

I think you hit it well it seems anybody and their mother are a preacher these days. Its saddening. 

Blade


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> With preaching being an act of Spiritual Worship, is it proper to consider that the majority of ministers and pastors ought not be in the pulpit due to a lack of training? I'm certain we've all heard bad sermons, but it seems to me that the level of training in the Puritan age far surpasses that of today. I've even know of some who eschew formalized training as merely "the ideas of men" and who instead look for "revelation" on their own. This surely _sounds_ pious! I cannot simply say "training" equals solid orthodoxy, of course, but I think I can say the truly good preachers are few and far between _especially_ in light of the Reformers and Puritans. Calvinistic preaching just has a depth to it that is lacking elsewhere. Am I far off base in your opinions here?



Perkin's said that preachers are 1 in 1000 (literally). Gather up 1000 "preachers" and in there somewhere you have 1 real preacher. That about sums it up. And he said that in the 17th century!


----------



## D. Paul (Jul 12, 2005)

I think I'm going to go right now and read John Knox's What to do when there is no faithful church in your area. I'm seriously troubled by this, men. And then we have to think of this: If a "real" preacher is 1 in 1000, then think of the myriad people being affected by sub-preaching. Is it any wonder then of our condition.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 12, 2005)

That series by Al Martin was my introduction to John Owen. I immediately (well, as soon as I benefitted during one of BoT's stock reduction sales) bought Owen's works. I got 7 vols of Hebrews later. And still later the Biblical Theology.

Thanks Al ! You $$$ me a bunch!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 13, 2005)

I didn't finish college. (Trinity College in Deerfield, Ill was pretty liberal in the 70s anyway).
As a singer/songwriter and christian entertainer I got accustomed to speaking in front of large audiences. Due to connections I have made over the years I have been invited regularly to come and speak on Sunday mornings when the pastors are on vacation.

My spare time is spent reading the best reformed works. I have studied greek and have studied the art of preaching from William Perkins to Christmas Evans. (I'm kind of in the pattern of Howell Harris.) I speak well and I preach the cross and Christ crucified well. I work very hard at good exegesis.

I have never been a pastor, though I have a shepherd's heart, I have never been ordained but have brought much counsel to pastors and elders. I have the gift of teaching.

You fellows have changed my life and convictions over the last two years and I have wrestled with whether or not I should preach.

I will preach for these reasons:
1. If I have been invited by the elders or church leadership to come and preach, I will do so.
2. I will uphold a principle of worship during the worship service. No entertaining.
3. I will preach from the text.
4. I will uphold the sovereignty of God, the sufficiency of Scripture and the pure gospel message in my preaching.
5. In most situations I preach in, the arminian, seeker-sensitive congregations are hearing of these things for the first time. I have watched old folks weep because they remember a time when these things were preached.

Let's face it, any church that would invite me, an unordained layman to take the pulpit, needs to hear from an orthodox reformed preacher.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Let's face it, any church that would invite me, an unordained layman to take the pulpit, needs to hear from an orthodox reformed preacher.



I'd like to hear you preach, Bob.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> ...



I praise God that I have one of them!


----------

